# Peptide/GH cycle



## Truthstar (Jul 3, 2016)

Any peptides worth running along with GH? Was thinking of gh during day and peps pre bed.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 3, 2016)

Nope. That's like stacking tribbulis with testosterone.


----------

